# Anger



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Feeling angry 

why do people behave in such strange wys :-/, not just here but everywhere. Not to me but to each other just bloody look at yourselves will you. 

Grow up and sort it out you are all related for fucks sake, life is too short, stop behaving like children.

Rant at relatives over


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Some relatives upset you then Katherine?

Anger is an emotion and cannot be contained. We even have a smilie above to express anger.

But people must learn to behave themselves when they feel angry...not easy, but can be done!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ah an interesting insight into the mind of a teenager there. Who give you the right to be the sole vehicle of anger and to be the judge of a whole section of society, which it could be construde constitutes the entire population.................... go take a peek up your anal passage.

lol

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just checked...my anal passage is clear!!  ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Just checked...my anal passage is clear!! Â  ;D


ERR GROSS THAT IS FUCKING MINGING


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> ERR GROSS THAT IS FUCKING MINGING


Not according to pgtt, vlastan!


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Life is too short. Try telling your parents that.

You can choose your friends, but......................

Know where you are coming from.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah - parents having the edge on the age thingy should realise by now life is short.......unless of course your father/mother is having a fling etc with a much younger person.......


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Life is too short. Try telling your parents that.
> 
> You can choose your friends, but......................
> 
> Know where you are coming from.


Thanks - but in this case they are my in laws - and arguing over an estate- all for Â£500 as a matter of principle. they don't need the money at all. Hubby is now thought of as the "head" of the family so ia expected to sort it. God these people make me sick.

Oh and can all you person being irrelavant - FOAD in this case :-/


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Thanks - but in this case they are my in laws - and arguing over an estate- all for Â£500 as a matter of principle. they don't need the money at all. Hubby is now thought of as the "head" of the family so ia expected to sort it. God these people make me sick.
> 
> Oh and can all you person being irrelavant - FOAD in this case :-/


bit strong,sorry and not litteraly before I get flamed but you know what I mean!


----------

